# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Islamic History Photos from Syria

## RAHEN

*Bahira the Monk 

*
** Here i will like to share with you some photos i took from Syria. These ones are from an old city called Bosra. It is in Southern Syria. In the old days Syria, Lebanon, Jordan and Palestine were all parts of what used to be known as Shaam. You will often see this mentioned in Hadith. 


What follows is a story based on the Prophet Muhammad  early life. The text is from a book called Raheeq al Makhtoom (the sealed nectar) by Shaykh Mubarakpuri. The Actual Hadith evidence is given in 
*[Ibn Hisham 1/180-183; Za'd Al-Ma'ad 1/17]*




*This First Photo is of Bosra, an Ancient Roman City, it is where people would travel to from all over the world, including from Arabia and beyond. The Prophet  family was that of traders and his Uncle Abu Talib would often come visit here to do business. :*





When the Messenger of Allah [SAW] was twelve years old, he went with his uncle Abu Talib on a business journey to Syria. When they reached Busra (which was a part of Syria, in the vicinity of Howran under the Roman domain) they met a monk called Bahira (his real name was Georges), who showed great kindness, and entertained them lavishly. 
*This is an ancient Roman Road Thousands of years Old*



He had never been in the habit of receiving or entertaining them before. He readily enough recognized the Prophet [pbuh] and said while taking his hand: "This is the master of all humans. Allah will send him with a Message which will be a mercy to all beings." Abu Talib asked: "How do you know that?" He replied: "When you appeared from the direction of Aqabah, all stones and trees prostrated themselves, which they never do except for a Prophet. I can recognize him also by the seal of Prophethood which is below his shoulder, like an apple. We have got to learn this from our books." He also asked Abu Talib to send the boy back to Makkah and not to take him to Syria for fear of the Jews. Abu Talib obeyed and sent him back to Makkah with some of his men servants. 


*This is the Monastry of Bahira the Monk. In Syria. It was Bahira who noticed how special the Prophet would be.*

----------


## RAHEN

*Inside the Monastry, it is still standing today despite being 1000s of years old* 



Of course we know that before the Prophet  had the Nubuwa (Prophethood) their still existed a few Christians who followed the Correct monotheistic path and who did not associate partners with Allah. They were "Muslims".


This was the message of Islam. Islam is not a new religion, but a message God sent down to mankind through all his messengers from Adam through to Abraham, Jesus and the last and final messenger of Allah Muhammad . However with the Prophethood of Muhammad , and the relevation of the Qur'aan, the message of Christianity is over, and Muhammad  and belief in Islam is the key to true faith in God and ultimately to paradise.


This was whom Bahira and other Christians who were sincere in their faith were Expecting. The Final Messenger of Allah, Muhammad may peace and blessings be upon him and his family.

----------


## RAHEN

Some More Photos from Bosra, These ones are of a Roman theatre, one of the best preserved in the world... Alhamdulilah there were no Tourists when i was taking these photos (i think they are scared of syria lol) :



Another view.. Around 5000 people can sit here

----------


## villies

very informative... very nyc work dear Rahen... keep posting lyk this..

----------


## aragon

some info and  pics are new for me thx alot nice sharing

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 liking... :Big Grin: ..
if i find any...i will sure do..
 :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow...great info..tfs

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 liking..: D

----------


## khanlala2000

Bohat Hi Achi Hai .. Lekin Maza Jab Ho Ke Banda Jaa Ke Dekhai .. Itni Khobsurat Jaga Hai Ke Banda . Kuch Lamho Ke Liho Ke Liy Aik Anjani Si Dunya Mai Kho Jata Hai . Awr Mazi Ka Hissa Ban Jata Hai ..

----------


## RAHEN

v.true khan...jab in tasweeron k sath isse related information par gor kia jaye...and then us waqt ki technology ko nazar mein rakha jaye...tau insaan ka dimagh bahut kam use hota mehsoos hota hai...history repeats for it self...itna hardwork and intelligence shayad aaj k insani dimagh mein nahi hai...

----------


## raiazlan

nice pics rahen thanx alot for sharing

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: ..thanks raizlan..

----------


## friendlygal786

marvelous sharin sis, historical things r fascinating...thanx 4 sharin it

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 liking... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> thanks 4 liking.....
> if i find any...i will sure do..


 
yeahhh wating jii  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

pehle mile tau sahi ji... :Big Grin:

----------


## nottynicy

mashallah rahen nice post..keep post ...thankss :Smile: ..one day i visit these arab countries..isnahallah ..

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH...u will... :Big Grin:

----------

